# Cracks in Arches-need your opinion



## melswan1 (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi everyone,
I'm new to the site and I need your opinion. There is a house we are considering purchasing in the Charlotte, NC area...it is a 5 year old vinyl-exterior ranch on a slab foundation. The living room, dining room, foyer, and kitchen are all open to each other and arches at every room opening in this large area (probably about 6 archways in this area).

Sounds beautiful, right? Well, the issue I have is that every single arch has a hair-line crack at the corners (most are about 4-5 inches in length). In your opinion, is this a foundation issue or a lousy drywall job? Also, is it possible to fix these cracks or will I just be chasing these cracks forever? If it is a foundation issue, what else should I look for since it is on a slab? Sorry, I don't have pictures.

Thanks so much for your help and opinion!


----------



## Robpo (Mar 30, 2014)

It could be either. If there are large cracks in the concrete it is likely structural. I would look below the siding outside and look for large cracks. Some very small cracks are common from shrinkage, expansion and contraction and normal settling. If the cracks in drywall are small straight lines it could be missing tape which is a easy DIY fix.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Around doorways, windows, and arches are areas prone to small cracks. That is why you should never end a drywall seam at the corner of these areas. No matter what tape and mud you use they will crack over time. If they are just small hairline cracks I wouldn't worry too much about them.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

ToolSeeker is correct, unfortunately. Openings are much more prone to cracking. I would use mesh tape and setting compound to remedy the situation. No guarantees though....


----------

